# Create a Cue Sheet from Cubase's marker track



## EarlyReflexions (Jun 7, 2016)

Hey there !

Cue sheets are boring to make, especialy if you work on Tv/documentaries with 50/100+ cues for a project. At least using Cubase it is, there's no way to export easily a spreadsheet with name, TC in, TC out and duration for each cue...

Well...
Since I'm a fellow composer AND a huge geek, I tackled that :


www.sebastienrenault.com/cuesheet

All you have to do is export your marker track (using linear mode, not musical), feed it to this little script and download a .xls file that will read :

Cue# | Cue title | TC in | TC out | Duration

and total duration at the end.

It's not formated so you can use your BMI / SACEM / whatever template you want.

I'm currently in the process of turning this into a desktop app, using JAVA. It actually works fine (mac/pc), but JAVA is not the best thing and some people don't want to ear about it, so I'll try and make a C++ or whatever version soon. I'll sell that probably.

Until then, you can use this script for free - or donate half your immense fortune to support this project, my rent and my studio, since it can turn a boring 2 hour job in a lovely 20 seconds one.

Hope some of you will find it usefull and will spread love and peace during those hours not lost anymore.

Cheers !


----------



## clisma (Jun 7, 2016)

This is a lovely idea! I don't use Cubase, unfortunately, but I know that keeping a master cue sheet during the composition process, and having to create a specific cue sheet for the PRO, is definitely no fun. Would like to see this process automated as much as possible. Looking forward to a dedicated app


----------



## EarlyReflexions (Jun 7, 2016)

clisma said:


> This is a lovely idea! I don't use Cubase, unfortunately, but I know that keeping a master cue sheet during the composition process, and having to create a specific cue sheet for the PRO, is definitely no fun. Would like to see this process automated as much as possible. Looking forward to a dedicated app


What DAW are you using ? Can it export a marker track ? feel free to send a mp, I might be able to hack in it and add its support to my script...


----------



## composerguy78 (Jun 7, 2016)

I know someone who had developed a way to create cue sheets out of avid/final cut. I will follow up and see if it's available. I thought that might help.


----------



## clisma (Jun 7, 2016)

EarlyReflexions said:


> What DAW are you using ? Can it export a marker track ? feel free to send a mp, I might be able to hack in it and add its support to my script...


Logic and Digital Performer, and I'll have to check about exporting marker tracks. I actually don't know about either. Thanks for your offer, very kind!


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Jun 8, 2016)

EarlyReflexions said:


> Hey there !
> 
> Cue sheets are boring to make, especialy if you work on Tv/documentaries with 50/100+ cues for a project. At least using Cubase it is, there's no way to export easily a spreadsheet with name, TC in, TC out and duration for each cue...
> 
> ...


Really looking to try this out of my next project! Im going to try it out soon and I'll totally donate if it works for me!

Thank you!


----------



## EarlyReflexions (Jan 31, 2017)

Hello there !

Little bump for update to v1.1

http://www.sebastienrenault.com/cuesheet/

- FIX : now handles very large array of items in the marker track.
- Works with Cubase 7.5, 8, 8.5, Pro 9.


----------



## sathyva (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks a lot ! Will try it on my next project for sure


----------



## DynamicK (Feb 1, 2017)

Bookmarked for future reference. Many thanks.


----------



## EarlyReflexions (Mar 9, 2017)

Bump for v1.2 

- For spotting purposes, the script now handles both POSITION & CYCLE markers (and doesn't break anymore if there are position markers in a cycle )

http://www.sebastienrenault.com/cuesheet/

Hope it will help !


----------



## EarlyReflexions (Nov 8, 2017)

Dear composer friends, new bump :

My little app, Cubase Markers to Cue Sheet is now v1.3!

NEW/FIX :
- Now handles marker tracks from older (tested up from 6.5) Cubase version. Works for position AND cycle markers!
- Switch between .csv and .xls file output.
- A bit of code cleaning.

Thanks a lot to all the users for their kind feedback and support !


http://www.sebastienrenault.com/cuesheet/


----------



## EarlyReflexions (Jun 5, 2018)

It's been a while ! Little bump for 1.4 !

NEW/FIX :
- Fixed a problem when the marker track was exported from within a folder and would crash the script.  (Cubase 9+)
- Fixed the duration that was rounded to the lowest second.
- Added a field to read the timecoded duration.

Thanks once again to all the users for their contribution, feedback and support on making this script as usefull as possible for everyone !

http://www.sebastienrenault.com/cuesheet/


----------



## Anas (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi 

I wanna thank you for this great tool mate! Its fantastic and saves a lot of time and effort.

I have a few little suggestions if you don't mind.

First, could please add a multi cue sheets upload option? This gonna be so great while making cue sheets for TV Drama with more than 10-30 episodes, because it takes long time to upload sheets and save them one by one. 

Second, I suggest that the output file name (Excel or PDF) should match project title name or you can add an output file name filed.

Otherwise, i am so happy i found you and you deserve a very big thank and donate!

Cheers,

Anas


----------



## EarlyReflexions (Jun 12, 2018)

Multi upload is indeed a great idea  I'll take a look at this !

Most likely I'll make a single cuesheet at the end with a marker with each marker file name.

I'll do something about the filename.

Thanks for your input ! There will be a 1.5 pretty soon


----------



## EarlyReflexions (Jun 13, 2018)

Hey there ! Thanks to your input, I'm now releasing the 2.0 version.

NEW/FIX :
- Cleaned code for multiple marker tracks files at the same time.
--- If there's only one, the interface stays the same.
--- If there are more than one, you can preview all of them at once and download each cuesheet.
- The cuesheet files (.csv or .xls) are now using the SAME name as the marker track uploaded, for an easier use.







Let me know what you think !

Cheers !

http://www.sebastienrenault.com/cuesheet/


----------

